# Scherer or Pearce



## efarmer21 (Dec 12, 2007)

Which are better to extend g26 mags?

Not looking for a +1 or +2 extension. Just need the pinky rest.

Which are the better quality?

Or, are the Glock factory 12 rdrs the better choice (they look kinda weird, but do they work good for that extra finger?)

Thanks


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't have experience with the Scherer, but use the Peace pinky extensions on three or four of my Glock 26 mags. They work fine, no issues at all, though they are a PIA to install.


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

I bought some extra mags with the Glock Factory +2 extensions on them and have never had a problem. It's a good idea to keep a couple of your magazines as stock size for warm weather carry.


----------



## jem375 (May 8, 2006)

I had both on my G26, and prefer the Scherer to the Pearce. I have big hands and the Scherer fits me better.........


----------



## fusion (Dec 6, 2007)

I got a Pearce for my 33 and its perfect. I'm 6'-5" with long fingers and it was a perfect fit for me.


----------



## qswdef (Dec 27, 2007)

I tried the Pearce on my G27 but had to get rid of them due to my big hands. The Scherer I subsequently put on work great.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Pearce on the pinky extensions, and Scherer on the +2 bases for my full size model magazines.


----------

